
Tutorial: create a machine learning pipeline for Iris classification - ahousley
http://docs.seldon.io/iris-demo.html
======
natch
Seems like the data site is down. What is the format of this example data?

~~~
ahousley
Iris data is in CSV format. Download is working for me now:
[http://archive.ics.uci.edu/ml/machine-learning-
databases/iri...](http://archive.ics.uci.edu/ml/machine-learning-
databases/iris/)

Feel free to also post questions to the seldon-users group:
[https://groups.google.com/forum/#!forum/seldon-
users](https://groups.google.com/forum/#!forum/seldon-users)

Good luck!

